# NDRA Drag & NOPI Show - Mechanicsville, MD 6/26-6/27



## NOPIMAN (Jun 19, 2004)

NDRA Drag Race & NOPI NATIONALS Car Show Show Series - Maryland International Raceway, Mechanicsville, MD June 26-27

NOPI Returns to MIR for the second year.

All AMW's are Invited to race or show!!! Separate European Division in the Car Show.

Show info: http://www.nopi.com/2004/showseries.cfm
Race Info: http://ndra.nopi.com/ndra_2k4/default.cfm

All the Crazyness, NOPI TV and World Class Sport Compact Drag Racing.
Car Show - 5 big winners $600 each
Anyone can race. $4500 - 8 class Street car race. Open session all weekend.
All the details at NOPI.com
Anyone interested in going?


----------

